# Recent favorites to read



## Rabu (Sep 8, 2007)

A friend of mine recently published two books:

The Art of War for Martial Artists; An interpretation by Paul Brennan

ISBN 9781604024166

and 

A Tao Te Ching for Christians; An interpretation by Paul Brennan

ISBN 9781604024135

Sections of the books can be seen here:

www.odosbooks.com

I had the opportunity to see them as they were being finalized and some of the process that went into them.  I was pleasantly suprised at the approachability to the material I felt while reading them.  Both original texts have been 'done to death' but I really did feel that these were new and unique views of them.

Hope you get the chance to read them yourself.  

Best regards,

Rob


----------

